# 29 weeks, threatened premature labour



## twinkle93

Hi I started contracting last thursday at 28+5 weeks

I was given nifedepine to stop my contractions and hold off labour and was supposed to be on them for a week then have a check up to maybe lower the dose...however theyve taken me off them due to my blood pressure dropping

Ive read alot about women being given them until 36 weeks then delivering within a day of coming off the tablets, but Im only 29 weeks and already off them

Just wondering if anyone has experienced nifedepine in pre-term labour?
Im grateful for any information or experience
And I think its justifyable to say I'm terrified!


----------



## katy1310

Hi - I didn't want to read and run, as I can totally imagine how scared you are feeling. I wasn't on nefedipine to stop contractions so can't help with that question, I'm afraid - I was on it to lower my blood pressure when they discovered that i had pre eclampsia, and they kept me on it till a few weeks after Sophie was born. 

Sophie was born at 27 weeks, so if you have any questions relating to having a preemie I can help with that, as can all the other lovely ladies in this section. Have they talked about giving you steroid shots in case you do have the baby early?

Hope LO stays inside a lot longer but we are all here for you. I found out at 25 weeks that Sophie would be coming early but we didn't know how early, and I was absolutely terrified so I know what you're going through at the moment. 

xxxxxx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

have they told you what is going to happen, are they going to take you into hospital, of you arent already there? I was told from week 24 that Ellie would be delivered anyday and we got to week 33 but def ask Katy some questions shes fab xx


----------



## Hotmum

Hi Dear,

hope your baby sticks =)
I was in a totally different situation, but they did gave me nifedipine !
I had severe high blood pressure and because of it kidneys problems (mild Pre E to severe Pre E at the end..), due that I started having contractions, ( high BP also caused flow fluid in my placenta...)
then my high risk doc gave me nifedepine 60 mg a day, wich also helped me to lower my high blood pressure ( I was taking 2400 ml of labetalol a day ! Because of my high BP )
Well it worked for me and the day that they took it out, the contractions did came back 
=(
I developed severe Pre E after anyways so I had to deliver early.

But I would suggest you to pay close attention for pre term labor signs and if contractions come back DONT HESITATE contact your doctor and he will describe you another med for early labor.
Rest as much as you can, if you are working try to take it easy !
I was put on bedrest at 26 weeks, with a 2 year old =)
I know it is not easy, but keep baking that baby as much as you can ! 
the older they are, less risks and problems they will have 

best wishes hunn ! =D Hopefully you can carry to term, if not, we´ll be here ;)

PS. Katy is really fab and She is right, ask for the steroid shots =)


----------



## twinkle93

I was nearly in tears reading the comments, thank you so much for the support. Its such a reflief to hear from people that understand.
Katy can I ask how your LO coped, Ive read loads about what can possibly happen to baby but Id like to hear from real people. I have so many questions, like did you delivery by section? And what happened as your baby was born? how long did she stay in NICU? what did she weigh? She is so beautiful in that incubator

I have already been given the 2 steroid shots. Mentally im rather prepared but I want to know from real people, Im so scared for my baby but in a way I want baby here so it can be given the best care. Im scared that something bad might happen in the womb I dont know why its just how i feel. 

I am home now but on alert, as for noticing symptoms I spent 2 hours with just a constant stomach cramp before I realised they were turning into contractions. Im trying to rest, got my other half doing the housework aswell as working long hours bless him but he hasnt complained. 

Can any of you tell me about your little ones staying in NICU and what happens there and how you managed
you are all so inspirational in my opinion :)
xxx


----------



## AP

twinkle, alex was born 27+4 and her whole storyis at www.babygagasdiary.blogspot.com xxxx

have to add- im a 29 weeker myself :)


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I feel like a "lucky" one as Ellie was only in for 7 weeks but the only thing that made it hard for me was I had to split myself for my 6 year old and Ellie too. 

You jut cope not saying its not hard its very hard and I had a section and my spinal wore off and I had to be put to sleep and then I woke up in high dependancy as I lost almost 5 pints of blood so I was very unwell but still had to do the hospital trips and school run. The worst day I had was day 3 when Ellie had what they call an episode and she stopped breathing for 10 mins and this was due to a very bad infection they though was meningitis and we were told to prepare for the worse, but Ellie battled through

I think the hardest part liek you say is worrying about the baby in the womb and the 8 weeks of hospital appointments and scan for me to check on Ellie were harder than the 7 weeks in special care if that makes sense xx


----------



## Foogirl

Oh where to start.....

Abby was born at 29 weeks by emergency section. She was 3lbs7oz which was big for her age. I had had the steroids and she was vented for 12 hours then 2 days on cpap (which is basically an oxygen mask).

She was in NNICU for 6 weeks. But they will tell you to expect them home by their due date as every baby is different so you can never predict how long they will be there.

The statistics for survival rates at 29 weeks are high and increase with every day they are inside. Also, the statistics for babies having long term problems are good. There are some specific problems preemies are more at risk from, but now isn't the time to go into detail. You just needs to know the numbers are on your side.

How do we cope? We do because we have to. You will find the strength from somewhere, I promise.

The thing to do right now is contact your midwife or the hospital and ask for a tour of the Neonatal unit. It can be a scary place so if you have been before, it really helps the first time you see your LO in there. Also go to the Bliss website and find your Local Bliss rep to see if there is a support group in your area. If there isn't, PM me and I will give you my contact number and you can call me to talk if you wish.

All the ladies here are wonderful and we will help you through. Keep that LO cooking for as long as you can :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Hi the steroids are a big help for helping a babies lungs. My daughter was born at 25+2 weighing 1lb 7oz. She was in hospital for 14 weeks and came out just before her due date. Neonatal can be a rollercoaster journey but you will cope and after a while you get into a routine. I think one essential thing is taking some time out even just a half hour and try and take your mind off everything. I would read a magazine and eat some chocolate!

Foogirl has summed up the stats etc perfectly. 

We will all be here to help you on your journey if needed.

Good luck xx


----------



## twinkle93

wow a 25 weeker what a fighter she beautiful too :) Thank you for the advice, I just know for sure that if my baby is in NICU I will not want to leave and it will break my heart to leave but at the same time I would have to be strong for baby. We live over an hour away from the first NICU but if thats full I will be transferred over 2 hours away from home! 

I had contractions through the night but hardly painful and no pattern. Its driving me crazy I just dont know what is normal and what is the onset of labour. Again. 

I think I had this vision of premature babies in the incubators so poorly that I was forgetting that they DO get better and they CAN lead a "normal" life and the care they receive is amazing. Seeing pics of your little ones and hearing that they were born so early has made me realise this. xxxxx


----------



## Foogirl

twinkle93 said:


> I think I had this vision of premature babies in the incubators so poorly that I was forgetting that they DO get better and they CAN lead a "normal" life and the care they receive is amazing. Seeing pics of your little ones and hearing that they were born so early has made me realise this. xxxxx

This is one of the problems. First time preemie mums are thrown into the situation, and it is scary. Mainly because they don't think to give you the information that will put your mind at rest.

Ask your hospital if they have onsite, or local accommodation for you whilst LO is in hospital. Some do.


----------



## 25weeker

Def check to see if there is a Ronald McDonald House close by. We stayed in one for 7 weeks as I gave birth nearly 400 miles away from home. Along with it providing a place to stay we met other parents who were going through the same journey as us.


----------



## Hotmum

Oww Hunn I hope u re doing better =)

Well, I agree go see the NICU, so you wont be afraid if you have to go there ;)

I had a 34+4 and a 32 weeker ( hehe all my babies are preemies )
One is almost 3 and my daughter is 18 days =D ( she still in the NICU)
It can be a roller coaster, ups and downs... I am lucky since I was really supposed to give birth at 26, but they could ´´hold it`` till 32 due pre-e, I did went to labor BUT they could not wait after few hours I was only 4 cm and they decided to do a c-section...! 
I used to think ( before my preemies) that preemies were weak and sick, but they´re really not ! They´re little fighters and they make you a stronger woman !
like somebody said: well we have to cope, right =)

It´s not easy I can´t lie, but not impossible ...
after you will have an awesome story and a little miracle to show everyone ( seeing in the bright side lol )

If you need anything you can add me too, there is also a thread that I made for new preemie parents : NICU stuff ( is the name I think...)

But let´s hope this baby stays a little longer, well if not, like I said we will be here, I dont know much about pre term labor since I only had because of my ´´other`` problems but there is a lot of support and help here ! 

anything you can ask here anytime, we will be here hunn!


----------



## vermeil

hello twinkle and welcome!!

Heres a copy paste of an old post - great website for preemie info

the march of dimes website has lots of good info on preemies. It`s a great introduction to the subject. I know I`ll be sending it to my family instead of my having to explain some topics over and over

https://www.marchofdimes.com/prematurity/index_about.asp

Here`s a wonderful, illustrated interactive guide to preemies - highly recommended! For example they explain nicely how to interpret your babies`s gestures via small videos you can watch. It`s reassuring how familiar they were to me.

For Families: Understanding Your Premature Infant: An Interactive Program for Parents
https://www.milesforbabies.org/prematurity/index_families_66216.asp

the section NICU has GREAT tips for us parents
https://www.milesforbabies.org/index_nicu.asp

Hope it helps! And yes the statistics of preemies 29+ weeks are very encouraging :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle93

I read about ronald mcdonald so I would definitly be asking. 
Hotmum how is your daughter doing? I hope everythings ok you are very strong, thanks for the support
Vermeil thank you so much for that information, its a great help

Im currently having aches and pains but on and off its so annoying because I get prepared for ringing hospital but then it stops so i end up sat waiting to see what happens. But i want baby to stay in there as long as possible. I have an appointment with a constultant tomorow so that will be helpful
xxx


----------



## Hotmum

Well she is progressing =)
still having spells ( apnea and bradys TOTALLY normal for preemies by the way ;) )
But they are decreasing lol !
Yesterday she got to 2 kilos 4.6 pounds ! YEAAA lol
Well, she still reaaaally sleepy and taking only half bottle by mouth and some by the tube
But having a preemie is like that :) they have to complete their milestones ´´outside`` of you, before they go home =D
Hopefully my day is comming, It´s been 19 days and I will admit that It gets better with time you know ...

And how u´re felling??

any updates? =D


----------



## twinkle93

Thats great news, you really sound like you know what your talking about. Hope she has a speed recovery :) 4.6 pounds is agreat weight my friend just gave brth at 38 weeks and her baby girl didnt even weigh that! Taking milk by mouth is good too, see im learning 

this may sound silly but before all this happened i had babys hospital bag packed. Im guessing if I have my baby early I wont need it will I? because obviously the clothes and nappies wouldnt fit and the nurses would change nappies if im not allowed.

The contractions come and go and im not sure whether they are BH or not but Im not in much pain so Im going to see what happens, think my cervix is very soft compared to when they examined me last week and ive slowly been losing bits of the plug (tmi) so im guessing its going to happen again soon 

xxxxx


----------



## Foogirl

You're way ahead of where I was, I hadn't even thought about hospital bags! In fact, I ended up in hospital without a bag for me. I would make sure you have a bag of stuff for you handy.

You won't need any of the baby stuff if your baby is in NNICU. Nappies etc are provided and they won't have clothes on at first. You'll have time to go put and buy tiny baby clothes if you need them. The unit will also have a cupboard full of clothes you can use for LO if you need them. You'll only need vests and sleep suits.


----------



## twinkle93

Im only prepared because of the first hospital trip. I was rushed straight there from my doctor so my other half had to go home once they had controlled everything and pack a bag becuase we didnt have anything either. As soon as I got back home I re-packed my bags with everything ready, in a state of panic haha

Oh thanks for your help, i didnt think i would need anything but always best to check :)

I have my appointment today (surprised Ive made it) so fingers crossed (legs crossed in my case :) ) but im pretty sure Ive dilated so just see what they say 

xxxx


----------



## katy1310

I only just came back onto this thread so I just saw that you asked how Sophie coped. Sorry for the late reply!

Well, she was born 1lb 13 and right from day one, they told us she was a little fighter, and a really feisty baby! She breathed on her own for the first half hour but then got tired and was put on a ventilator for a day. She was slightly jaundiced and had to be treated for that at 3 days old. She was on CPAP till she was 37 weeks, and had one little infection in her belly button and one slight eye infection but that was really all. Once she started gaining weight, she was weighed every 3 days and usually put on 3oz in the 3 days.

She was fed by NG tube for 9 weeks then I breastfed her after that, and the nurses gave her expressed milk by bottle when I couldn't be there. 

She was 7 weeks in intensive care, 3 weeks in high dependency and 2 weeks in special care, and she came home 6 days before her due date, weighing 5lbs 6oz. She's really strong and healthy - has only had 2 colds in her entire life and nothing else (touch wood!). She did have reflux quite badly but that's been really helped by SMA staydown milk. She's stayed on the 9th centile all along and is gaining weight nicely. She's now 14 months actual, 11 months corrected, and she's doing great. Here is a photo of her now :) My blog (with photos) is in my siggie but I've not updated it since last August - must get on and do that soon! 

I hope you are ok and that your appointment goes ok today :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Sophie 519.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hotmum

twinkle93 said:


> Thats great news, you really sound like you know what your talking about. Hope she has a speed recovery :) 4.6 pounds is agreat weight my friend just gave brth at 38 weeks and her baby girl didnt even weigh that! Taking milk by mouth is good too, see im learning
> 
> this may sound silly but before all this happened i had babys hospital bag packed. Im guessing if I have my baby early I wont need it will I? because obviously the clothes and nappies wouldnt fit and the nurses would change nappies if im not allowed.
> 
> The contractions come and go and im not sure whether they are BH or not but Im not in much pain so Im going to see what happens, think my cervix is very soft compared to when they examined me last week and ive slowly been losing bits of the plug (tmi) so im guessing its going to happen again soon
> 
> xxxxx

hahaha Legs crossed :winkwink: yep, everything crossed girl ! =)

YEP I agree with foogirl, having the bag is really a good thing ! =D

Well for the baby ( depending on the age and if she goes to the NICU ) she may not need clothes and may be only in diapers in the isolette for the first few days. ( later they will let you dress her even in the isolette)
BUT DEFF GET CLOTHES FOR YOU haha,
I remember that I was supposed to have a bag hehe, but my husband forgot and I had to wear hospital johnnies for 7 days ! ( only the day I was leaving my DH came with a bag HA I wanted to kill him !)
Plus I wanted at least to blow dry my hair here and there but the blow drier in my room was broken and I had nothing besides soap, hospital shampoo ( eww) a cheap hairbrush and my johnnies haha. ( Ow and a teethbrush in my hand bag )

So getting yourself ready is a really good idea ;)


How many weeks are you now ?

don´t forget to give us some update from ur doc hunn =)

:hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Hotmum said:


> I remember that I was supposed to have a bag hehe, but my husband forgot and I had to wear hospital johnnies for 7 days ! ( only the day I was leaving my DH came with a bag HA I wanted to kill him !)
> Plus I wanted at least to blow dry my hair here and there but the blow drier in my room was broken and I had nothing besides soap, hospital shampoo ( eww) a cheap hairbrush and my johnnies haha. ( Ow and a teethbrush in my hand bag )

I was actually quite lucky. Whilst I was in hospital in London, Mr Foo was enjoying the marriott hotel we had booked for our lovely weekend away. As I had nowt - not even a proper pillow, he slowly decanted stuff to me in hospital. I had marriott shampoo, hairdrier, slippers, dressing gown, pillows :haha: He kept the DND on the door incase housekeeping went in and saw the room stripped bare!!


----------



## twinkle93

foogirl what a great story made me giggle, bet u wished you were in the hotel bed though instead of the hospital beds

29+4 today

was abit rubbish I was hoping for an examination to tell me more i hate not knowing whats going on. basically the consultant told me i have to be ready to go into labour at any point and its unlikely ill make it to term. I have to go back next week if nothing has happened before. But they are only going to tell me the same Id much rather have my midwife appointment instead she does more but cant complain

I was supposed to be travelling 120 miles away to visit my dad for the weekend and attend a family event (my nana passed away earlier this year and next weekend is what would have been my nana and grandads 50th anniversary) but i guess travelling that far would be irresponsible so might not be able to go. what a nightmare. 

Atleast my baby is doing well :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Foogirl

twinkle93 said:


> foogirl what a great story made me giggle, bet u wished you were in the hotel bed though instead of the hospital beds
> 
> 29+4 today
> 
> was abit rubbish I was hoping for an examination to tell me more i hate not knowing whats going on. basically the consultant told me i have to be ready to go into labour at any point and its unlikely ill make it to term. I have to go back next week if nothing has happened before. But they are only going to tell me the same Id much rather have my midwife appointment instead she does more but cant complain
> 
> I was supposed to be travelling 120 miles away to visit my dad for the weekend and attend a family event (my nana passed away earlier this year and next weekend is what would have been my nana and grandads 50th anniversary) but i guess travelling that far would be irresponsible so might not be able to go. what a nightmare.
> 
> Atleast my baby is doing well :happydance: xxxx

It was particularly galling as I could see the hotel from my hospital room window!

Yay for 29+4:happydance:

And yes, you stay put. No gallavanting off to parties at the weekend. There is plenty time for seeing family. What would your Nana have said...?


----------

